# DNRD vs SNRD



## satifamin (Jun 10, 2012)

I used to have Sharjah employment visa. I was applying for my family, I paid the fees at typing center but during that time my job got changed and i got dubai freezone visa. So I didnt apply for my family from sharjah. Now as I got my passport stamped with Dubai Free zone visa. Can I use my old applications for my family visa as I have already paid for that, kindly advice.

SAA.


----------

